# Forum updated to latest version



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

All

The site was just upgraded to the latest forum software version. This is needed to maintain site security and functionality.

There should be consistency between previous software and this update. The Admins/Mods will be addressing issues that come up and will tweak things with your input. Please post issues/suggestions in the Website Section:

*Suggestions -- Corrections / Suggestions
Errors/Issues -- Errors / Problems*

Thank you, david

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

Some caches are still being rebuilt. This will mainly affect the content reactions (likes etc.). They may not correctly appear until rebuild is complete.
All done - data should properly show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2021)

Great to see you again, and thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

My screen is haywire, this is what your post looks like .



<div class="bbWrapper">All<br /> <br /> The site was just upgraded to the latest forum software version. This is needed to maintain site security and functionality.<br /> <br /> There should be consistency between previous software and this update. The Admins/Mods will be addressing issues that come up and will tweak things with your input. Please post issues/suggestions in the Website Section:<br /> <br /> <b><span style="color: rgb(251, 160, 38)"><span style="font-size: 15px">Suggestions --</span></span><span style="color: rgb(44, 130, 201)"><span style="font-size: 15px"> <a href="Corrections / Suggestions" class="link link--internal" data-proxy-href="/forum/proxy.php?link=https%3A%2F%2Fww2aircraft.net%2Fforum%2Ftopics%2Fcorrections-suggestions.17%2F&amp;hash=26d9ceda227fd96e9fe81e3bab38b6f2">Corrections / Suggestions</a></span></span><br /> <span style="color: rgb(251, 160, 38)"><span style="font-size: 15px">Errors/Issues --</span></span><span style="color: rgb(44, 130, 201)"><span style="font-size: 15px"> <a href="Errors / Problems" class="link link--internal" data-proxy-href="/forum/proxy.php?link=https%3A%2F%2Fww2aircraft.net%2Fforum%2Ftopics%2Ferrors-problems.39%2F&amp;hash=8dc4a6b208b430573f11dbcea5880d99">Errors / Problems</a></span></span></b><br /> <br /> Thank you, david</div>


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

re booted my computer, problem solved


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2021)

I had the same until I cleared my cache so would recommend everyone doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

I rebooted server. There was something going on with cached stuff. That I was having trouble flushing! Should be good now


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> I had the same until I cleared my cache so would recommend everyone doing the same.


Yea. Updated php to go along with new forum version. But something got stuck in memory during building and couldn’t pop it. But ole reboot of server came through.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 16, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> I had the same until I cleared my cache so would recommend everyone doing the same.



That's what I did and this works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for that. I saw all this gibberish on my cell phone and thought I must have dropped it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 16, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks for that. I saw all this gibberish on my cell phone and thought I must have dropped it.



I was wondering how two beers might hit me like that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2021)

This is what I saw - had flashbacks to 1997 when WebTV couldn't load a java page

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> This is what I saw - had flashbacks to 1997 when WebTV couldn't load a java page
> 
> View attachment 628789



looks like missing css. All looks fine to me for now. Only need to get used to the ew layout of the post editor.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2021)

🥓 Bacon in the Smilies.....nice

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 17, 2021)

horseUSA said:


> *SNIP*
> That I was having trouble flushing!
> *SNIP*


Dude, if the plunger won't help call the plumber STAT!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 17, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> Dude, if the plunger won't help call the plumber STAT!!!


 
*CLEARED*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> 🥓 Bacon in the Smilies.....nice


🥓🥓🥓 awsome !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2021)

Looking for the smileys. Where did you find them?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 628825​


I didn’t see that with my phone straight up.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2021)

On a mobile, you have to click the three dots next to the picture icon (not to be confused with the three seashells) to expand the menu that has the Smiley list.

I'm assuming the three dots by the Bold/Italic options are for text enhancements, the three to the far right, I am afraid to try...I might end up in the year 1999 or something


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2021)

If you don't have the icons on left activated click the Toogle BB code icon [ ] on the right to make them active.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> On a mobile, you have to click the three dots next to the picture icon (not to be confused with the three seashells) to expand the menu that has the Smiley list.
> 
> I'm assuming the three dots by the Bold/Italic options are for text enhancements, the three to the far right, I am afraid to try...I might end up in the year 1999 or something


Using Linux….

yeah I already found it after the earlier screenshot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Using Linux….
> 
> yeah I already found it after the earlier screenshot.


Gotcha...for some reason, I thought you were using a mobile at the time.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Gotcha...for some reason, I thought you were using a mobile at the time.


Yeah, but only if it runs MS-DOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2021)

Bogdancng said:


> Can I contact admin??
> I'ts important.
> Regards.


I already pm’ed you so read your messages.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)

This is a spambot ( spammer ) entry. There are listed both the IP and the email address as the multi one on the SFS site.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

